# Pics of Candi My new mare! "Lots of pics!"



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello everyone.
I took these pics yesterday afternoon. The wind was really blowing. The ranch just built this new larger round pen at the request of some of the folks who own larger horses. The smaller round pens do not really give the larger horse room to move out.
The trainer I have working with Candi was in the Round pen with her which was great for me because I finally had the chance to photograph her moving out.
It was interesting. I did not catch any of her bucks but they are pretty good ones I was bummed! The funny part was when the neighboring ranch's cows busted through the fence and were scattered all over! At that point Candi was done working but due to the "cow Excitement" we left her in the round pen for a few. Needless to say when I finally got her back to the barn, she was soaked and the temp was dropping rapidly. About 15 minutes after getting her in the barn is was snowing snowing snowing! It took an hour and 1/2 to dry her off and cool her out!

Well here are the pics. Sorry for the "grainy" appearence...a result from blowing sand and dirt. Winds of at least 60 mph.
The very last picture is of my gelding Ty...neither of my horses has ever seen snow!:lol::lol::wink:


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

wow lovely horses. i love the colouring on your mares eyes. i have a dark(ish) bay gelding and he has bright bay parts around his eyes an muzzle just like that.

You can see pictures
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/autumn-pics-will-41057/


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

She's adorable! =D


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

Very gorgeous!


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

Speedy they do look alike!!!:lol:

It is funny because both of my horses have the different coloring around their nose. Candi has it around her eye and she also gets red highlights in her tail! lol Ty on the other hand has a black mane and tail.

We just cut her mane yesterday. It did have a ton of red highlights in it but now it is all short!
Interestingly she looks almost black but then you see the red highlights in certain places. Tiny my other horse changes a lot. He has dapples that really stand out when he is in the sun.

I went to the ranch early this morning to just drop of Starbucks Latte's for all the staff. They all work so hard I thought it would be a nice thing to do to thank them. I will try and post more pics later of Candi and Ty later today.
HP


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

super cute! where is the "west" do you live?


----------



## Bojangles (Nov 19, 2009)

Wow great pictures!!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

she looks like she is having a blast


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice pictures, Candi's beautiful!


----------



## arabchica (Jul 5, 2009)

Candi is a hover pony. She is really pretty..............hmmm starbucks let me see if I have any money....


----------



## CrookedHalo (Nov 17, 2009)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks again everyone!
Here are a few more pics I downsized yesterday!
Oh- I just realized the time. I gotta get going to the ranch. Candi is working with the trainer this morning. Enjoy...
And yes she totally had a blast that day!
HP


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

gah she's soooo pretty. Me wants


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

She's beautiful


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

She's super cute.................congrats!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She is certainly beautiful and looks to have a big personality. 

I understand about the wind, that is a pretty common thing here. :?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She looks like she is enjoying her run! More details? Breed, age, training level etc? Come on man don't leave us hanging! 

Ty looks so cold! Poor cold boy!


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone!
Candi is 4 1/2 at this time. She is a regisered TB and unraced. Bred by my family. She did have some training to run, but has not had much handleing in the last year and 1/2.
So she is a greeny! At this time she is being worked by a trainer at my barn. She is worked on a lounge line 3 x a week. She goes to pasteure (weather permitting) 5 days a week. I think she is 17 hh. We tried to measure when she first arrived and she was fussing a lot.

The plan for Candi is to get her started under saddle in the next few months. I would like for her to have a good foundation of Dressage before I consider having someone train her in jumping. I know she is athletic enough for it, but...one thing at a time. Lets get that dressage foundation going first.

She has her moments that is for sure. SHe is a love tho...She absolutely loves her face and ears scratched. She will just melt into your hands and put her head in your chest while you scratch her face.

At this time she and Tiny are experiencing their first winter where there is snow. Now Tiny has a great fuzzy coat, but Candi is a bit behind and later if the trainer wants to clip her I'll let her take care of it.
Both my horses are spoiled to death! Treats carrots love and good care. I try to keep the treats to a minimum so I don't have greedy horses...lol, but Ty can be a bit greedy sometimes but not aggressive.

I am hoping to have the saddle fitter out on Monday the 30th. If it does work out, the saddle will most likely be ready at the right time!

This is all so exciting for me.
Five years ago I had so many injuries i wondered if I would ever be able to ride horses and have them in my life again. So when Tiny came here this year at the end of May, althogh i was just recovering fom a March knee surgery (1 of many surgeries in the last 5-6 yrs on various injuries)...I was excited and very dedicated.
I spent much time trying to get Ty into better shape to ride. Unfortunately his issues are too great for him to be able to do anything too athletic. 
I didn't really know I wanted to show again until the barn I am at had some shows there. That is when I decided to look for another horse. After much consideration and looking around, I decided to ask my Dad about Candi. And....now she is mine. I am the proud owner of two TB's. Both were in training, but unraced!
I am so excited I can't stand it. When I think of how far I have come and the blessing of having Ty and Candi, well i get tears in my eys and feel very blessed. 
So while Candi is in training, and Ty is haveing some things done to help his issues, I take lessons on a horse at my barn and try to improve my own riding....
So that is the skinny!
Thanks for asking about Candi and Ty.
Oh---I was surprised Tiny came out into the snow that day when I called him to the fence. My horses have 4 different blankets each so I should hope he wasn't cold...lol Ty is so fuzzy. I am going to try and make some Christmas cards using Tiny in the photo. I think after school today i will try and find a natural wreath and a santa hat. Hang the Wreath from Tiny's door and take his picture...We will see if he will tolerate the hat...lol
Halfpass:wink:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I had no idea that your folks bred TB's! They are both stunning horses! 

I love Ty, there is something aboout that guy that just melts my heart...lol! Will you be keeping him even though you are unable to really ride him? Is he a homebred boy as well? Any relation? They look pretty similiar! 

Candi is just a wonderful looking horse. I can't wait to see her undersaddle! She is going to be something else! But man oh man that's a big honking horse to ride! I think anything over 15hh is pretty tall...lol! And then jump her?! I'd probably have a heart attack...way to high in the air for me! How come she didn't race? Are you going to put the basic dressage training on her?

I'm sorry to hear about your rough patch in life but I'm super happy to hear that you have your two wonderful ponies to help you thru tough times and then you are in good spirits regardless of all the hardships!


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey Feh,
Yes my Dad has been doing it since I was little. I remember he had one horse in training and then kinda spread out from there. He still has many broodmares and other horses in various age groups. He is actually down sizing at this time

IMHO-- I really do not agree with running and training such young horses. 

For Tiny I am considering doing some therapy called _Electro-Acuscope and Myoscope Therapy._
I made a post about it in the health section, but I do not think anyone has responded.
Surely I can post more info about it. Have you ever heard of this therapy? It is similar to a "Tens unit"??? A Tens unit is a small unit that delivers a mild electric stimulation to an injured area such as your shoulder or back. Auscope is similar.

Your so right when you say there is something about Tiny. When I was injured it was so difficult sometimes! I was sad a lot and had a hard time connecting with other people. So when I would drive to visit my parents I would really look forward to seeing Tiny. I would go out and brush him and take him to eat grass. Sometimes all I could manage to do was turn over his big feeder and sit on it. Tiny could tell I was sad! He would come and rest his head on my shoulder and sometimes I would have myself a good ol' cry. He is a very special horse and I could never sell him.
Candi and Tiny are not related but they both do have the same muzzle coloring.
They may have some similar horses in their pedigree's way down the line. .

I have always wanted a horse bigger than 16.2! I have also always wanted a warmblood. I got to looking around and I saw many I liked but I couldn't justify spending all the money at this time in my life. So I decided to chat with my Dad about Candi. 
I too cannot wait to see her under saddle. I am really hoping and praying the saddle fitter will be able to make it before her foot surgery. If not I will have to wait until February to get her fitted and then of course another 6-8 weeks for the saddle. So I hope it all works out.
As for her buck....well it is a big one! I have tried to get a pic of it but have been unsuccesful as of yet!
The trainer and I have discussed the option of sending Candi to a man that gets on them and works with them for a while so that they are a bit more safe. I am not opposed to it but nervous! One gal has her Irish Sport horse out with this guy at the moment so I will see how her girl is upon return.

Well...since I am now out of school for the next 5 days...I am excited to spend more time with my ponies!!!
Halfpass


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Very nice girl, she looks lovely!


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

She's gorgeous! I love her color!


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

She's gorgeous! Wonderful pictures too!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

What a gorgeous girl!


----------



## tinkerbell09 (Nov 23, 2009)

Omg she is sooooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

She's lovely! Great photos!


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone!
She is a sweatheart. Actually they both are!
I am so excited because I am off school for the rest of this week and can go and hang out at the Ranch!
Happy Day!
HP


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

No I haven't hear of that, but I had tens therapy on myself and it did a world of good. It's actually kinda funny because I was just talking to the hubby about why this wasn't a common therapy for horses. 

I definatly agree that most race horses are started and galloped WAY to early. Leading to alot of issues down the road. But just the same as other disciplines. I have a reining futurity horse that wasn't started until after she turned two, people can't believe that I would waste my money on such a "late start." Most reiners/cutters/pleasure riders (really any western competetive rider) starts their horses at a year and half old. Two is plenty early enough, too early still. ( I think futurities should be held off until a horse is 4 so you can let them mature one more year before riding them) 

How come your girl needs surgery? A result of galloping or something else?

It's funny how horses understand when we need a cuddle. When I'm having one of those days when all I feel like doing is crying I go out and get some cuddles from my best friends. They are amazing creatures and I really couldn't leave without them.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Fehr,
Oh some how I may have miss comunicated somthing..
My gelding Tiny had surgery when he was younger due to some bony growths on his stifles.

Candi is great. No surgery is needed on anything. Sorry if I miscomunicated something.
I had a series of X-Rays done before i brought her up here even tho my Dad was her previous owner I had an extensive vet check with x-rays etc done.
You just never know what might be foound. She came back great with everything. A bit underweight.

Actually I was looking at her today and I can already see some weight gain and muscle tone. This is all good!

You know I am pretty sure that there has been some type of therapy for horses for a while now that is somewhat similar to a "Tens" unit. I too have used a tens for various different injuries.

The Auscope is a bit different tho. If you want I can put some info about in the other post I made and others can read it! 

One thing with Candi is boy does she get sweaty quickly! Today i had her in the round pen for 20 minutes, maybe less and she got sweaty in the first 5 minutes...lol
Then I end up with her in the cross ties and she gets the towel dry massage lol
At least is was warmer today with no wind and after a bit I was able to go into the sun and walk her out.

HP


----------



## angie22d (Jul 10, 2009)

HalfPass said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Speedy they do look alike!!!:lol:
> 
> ...


she looks identical to my tb mare tricky


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey Angie,
What is the color on her papers? I think mine say dark bay or dark brown. 
I will have to look. Do you have a pic of her????
Candi is a total sweetheart. lol
She just is a cuddly girl. Where my gelding is sweet, but not so cuddly.
Is your mare off the track???
Just curious!


----------

